# Paul Washer and His invite



## deathtolife (Aug 20, 2011)

A hard pressing truth-may the Holy Spirit convict us all.

Paul Washer Video Clip


----------



## Servant4Christ (Aug 20, 2011)

Paul Washer always hits the nail right on the head......


----------



## Rufus (Aug 21, 2011)

Herald said:


> Washer has it right. However, I suspect many prideful young men will dismiss what has to say. They would do well to heed the admonition of James to, "let not many of you to become teachers." Without diminishing right theology, it is the Gospel that points the way to forgiveness of sins and eternal life.



After reading your post I knew I had to watch the video again (I saw it a few months ago). It did convict me, and taught me.


----------

